# Youtube Desktop?



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Now that youtube has finish destroying itself by removing the app. I wasnt aware and I erroneously switched to mobile in an inapp. Now trying to switch back but it's impossible. There has been some suggestions such as deep linking, coding, etc.. 
I cant get the url to pop in the app and I cant find a way to force it to desktop. Anyone know how to?


----------

